# Points deposit / usage order



## sandkastle4966 (Feb 15, 2020)

Know this has been discussed,  can't find in directory.

What is the points usage order if you have used the points deposit feature?  

Is it  "usage year first" then "rolled forward points" or the other way around?

(I had it down for the credit pool usage...)

thanks, 
sandkastle


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 15, 2020)

Benefit points first at ten months deposit points first. Unless gold using RARP then. Deposit first or resale.

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 15, 2020)

They don't really have buckets.  You can't use more than your annual points for ARP and you can't deposit more than your annual points to the following year.  Other than that it doesn't really matter.  So if you get 200,000 points per year and deposit them into the following year, you would still only have 200,000 you could use for arp (not 400,000) and you could only deposit forward 200,000 points into the next year.


----------



## Braindead (Feb 15, 2020)

Simply put, you can deposit up to your total use year points no matter what.
Example:
A VIP Platinum has 1,000,000 points Annually with a use year starting January 1.
1,000,000 2019 points & didn’t use any points in 2019 so on December 30,1019 they deposited all 1,000,000 points into 2020
Before January 1, 2020 they have already used all 1,000,000 2020 points for reservations before depositing the 2019 points.
January 2, 2020 they can deposit 1,000,000 to 2021.
Technically they’re depositing the same 1,000,000 points from 2019 points again.
So now the 2019 points were deposited to 2020 & yet the same points are eligible to be deposited again from 2020 to 2021.
If it wasn’t this way the VIPP benefit of being able to deposit points until December 31 in the example would be greatly diminished.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 15, 2020)

They got rid of the concept of using the "right" points, and now thankfully they just look at total points.  

So by that rule the deposited points will always be the ones used first.  For example you have 500K in points per year.  last year you saved 300K into this year.  So now you have 800K.  You book reservations.  The system will know at the end of the year you can only save A MAX of 500K points into the next year.  If you have more left then you will lose those.  If you have less then that is the max you can save.   

The system is blind to which points you are using.


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 15, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> They got rid of the concept of using the "right" points, and now thankfully they just look at total points.
> 
> So by that rule the deposited points will always be the ones used first. For example you have 500K in points per year. last year you saved 300K into this year. So now you have 800K. You book reservations. The system will know at the end of the year you can only save A MAX of 500K points into the next year. If you have more left then you will lose those. If you have less then that is the max you can save.
> 
> The system is blind to which points you are using.


So you saying if you have 1000000 pointd say half CWA. Anf half select snd also deposited forward point of 500000 and you book with ARP all your CWA POINTS. AND ALSO booked the other 500000 select points at your home resort at 13 months you will still be anle to deposit forward 500000 points? I dont think so.

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Feb 15, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> So you saying if you have 1000000 pointd say half CWA. Anf half select snd also deposited forward point of 500000 and you book with ARP all your CWA POINTS. AND ALSO booked the other 500000 select points at your home resort at 13 months you will still be anle to deposit forward 500000 points? I dont think so.
> 
> Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk



Yes, that's how it works now. That's why I've said all along that once everyone gets use to pushing points forward it will be better then the credit pool because the credit pool knew where points belonged. If I have 300,000 Panama city points and push them to next year then I also arp 4th of july my next use year points of 300,000. You would think that I couldnt push the other points  next year because they are obviously the points I've already pushed once but I can up to 300,000.

IMO it is a great system because it really doesnt cost Wyndham anything, if anything it makes it less confusing on the system and owner care reps. It makes it good for us because we dont have to keep up with it either and in the end once you get ahead it will feel much better going on vacation that you already paid for a year ago then  to go on one knowing your paying for it the next year or 2 as it was with credit pool.


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 15, 2020)

capital city said:


> Yes, that's how it works now. That's why I've said all along that once everyone gets use to pushing points forward it will be better then the credit pool because the credit pool knew where points belonged. If I have 300,000 Panama city points and push them to next year then I also arp 4th of july my next use year points of 300,000. You would think that I couldnt push the other points next year because they are obviously the points I've already pushed once but I can up to 300,000.
> 
> IMO it is a great system because it really doesnt cost Wyndham anything, if anything it makes it less confusing on the system and owner care reps. It makes it good for us because we dont have to keep up with it either and in the end once you get ahead it will feel much better going on vacation that you already paid for a year ago then to go on one knowing your paying for it the next year or 2 as it was with credit pool.


Are you suggesting that deposit forward points are used for ARP? Because points are points? Makes no sense. Otherwise the statement you can only use deposit forward points at ten months. Or use year points. It would say you can only deposit forward points up to the amount you own. You may not see the buckets believe me they still exist.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Feb 15, 2020)

Yes, essentially we are either using deposited points for arp or depositing predeposited points. Pick which one you prefer, that is the way it works now


----------



## Braindead (Feb 15, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> Are you suggesting that deposit forward points are used for ARP? Because points are points? Makes no sense. Otherwise the statement you can only use deposit forward points at ten months. Or use year points. It would say you can only deposit forward points up to the amount you own. You may not see the buckets believe me they still exist.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


Look at this way:
On December 1, 2019 a VIP Platinum owner with a January 1 use year could’ve used all 2020 use year points making reservations for January 2020 to September 2020. No ARP reservations were made so all ARP Allocations are still available.

Then December 15, 2019 deposit their unused 2019 points into 2020. On December 20, 2019 they could use those deposited points for a December 2020 ARP reservation. How could that be possible? The ARP allocation wasn’t used previously so it was still available to be used with deposited points.

I agree with capital city that it’s a great system the way it is!!


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 15, 2020)

Braindead said:


> Look at this way:
> On December 1,2019 a VIP Platinum owner with a January 1 use year could’ve used all 2020 use year points making reservations for January 2020 to September 2020. No ARP reservations were made so all ARP Allocations are still available.
> 
> Then December 15, 2019 deposit their unused 2019 points into 2020. On December 20, 2019 they could use those deposited points for an ARP reservation in December 2020. The ARP allocation wasn’t used previously so it was still available to be used with deposited points.
> ...


Say he owns 200,000 CWA. and deposit forward 100,000 points so I 2020 he has 300,000oints. He makes two 105,000 point reservations during ARP. How many points can he deposit forward at the end of the use year? None.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Feb 15, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> Say he owns 200,000 CWA. and deposit forward 100,000 points so I 2020 he has 300,000oints. He makes two 105,000 point reservations during ARP. How many points can he deposit forward at the end of the use year? None.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


You could deposit up to your annual ownership of 200,000. You couldn’t make 210,000 worth of ARP reservations due to your ARP allocation is 200,000. But say you made two 100,000 point ARP reservations in your example you’d have 100,000 points left & could deposit all 100,000 points to 2021 or 2022


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 15, 2020)

Braindead said:


> You could deposit up to your annual ownership of 200,000. In your example you’d have 90,000 points left & could deposit all 90,000 points to 2021 or 2022


Ok so same 200,000 points. And 100,000. A third reservation during ARP for 45,000 points is attempted does it go through? Or are those buckets now called benefit points designated per use year?

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Feb 15, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> Ok so same 200,000 points. And 100,000. A third reservation during ARP for 45,000 points is attempted does it go through? Or are those buckets now called benefit points designated per use year?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


I corrected what you quoted. In either case the third ARP reservation for 45,000 points is denied as you’ve already used all 200,000 points ARP allocation.


----------



## Braindead (Feb 15, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> Ok so same 200,000 points. And 100,000. A third reservation during ARP for 45,000 points is attempted does it go through? Or are those buckets now called benefit points designated per use year?


I can tell you that all of my unused 2019 points that were deposited in December 2019 to 2020 were eligible to be deposited again on January 1, 2020 for deposit to 2021 or 2022 & are still available for deposit now. Every point I currently have available for 2020 is available for the points deposit also. Unless you want to get cute asking about points available for borrowing


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 16, 2020)

Instead of using the right points, at the right time, there are NOW point totals maximums that you can hit each year.  I like this way better then using the right points, because that was a struggle.    

In a given year you have X points, lets assume all CWA (not PIC points).  You are allowed to ARP up to that max each year.  You can't ARP for more points than you are allocated in a single year.  But the system NO longer cares if they are this years points or saved points from another year.  You can ARP your max ONLY.  

You are allowed to save up to the max amount you own each year, and move them into a future year (+1 or +2 years).   If you have less points left than that is the amount you are allowed to save.  But you have to remember when your timing window to do this is based on your level (ranges from use year start date +3 months for everyone, to end of use year for VIPP levels).  

Now the system is completely blind on where the points originate.  You can ARP up to the max you have for that resort or CWA, and you can save either the amount of points you have remaining or your annual allotment, which ever is lower. 

Much easier now.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 16, 2020)

Braindead said:


> I can tell you that all of my unused 2019 points that were deposited in December 2019 to 2020 were eligible to be deposited again on January 1, 2020 for deposit to 2021 or 2022 & are still available for deposit now. Every point I currently have available for 2020 is available for the points deposit also. Unless you want to get cute asking about points available for borrowing



You should NOT be able to save More than your annual allotment, if you can then there is an error in the logic in the system.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Feb 16, 2020)

Let me weigh in with a different example using a more 'normal' scenario.

Owner has a 200,000 point annual CWA allotment with a January 1 account.  No VIP, no PIC, just 200,000 CWA points.

- On March 1 of 2020, the owner has 100,000 points left for 2020 and no plans for using them.
- On March 1 of 2020, the owner moves those 100,000 2020 points to 2021.
- On March 2 of 2020, the owner attempts to book a 300,000 point Spring Break March 2021 vacation.  The system says not enough points.
- So, on March 2 of 2020, the owner scales back the vacation plan and books a 200,000 point Spring Break March 2021 vacation.  All is good.  The CWA ARP for 2021 has been used for the Spring Break March 2021 vacation and the account has 100,000 points remaining in it for non-ARP vacations in 2021 (and express vacations in 2020)..
- Now, March 2021 rolls around.  The 100,000 points moved into 2021 from 2020 are still available for use in 2021.  But, the owner says, 'no more plans for 2021' and tries to move them to 2022.  I don't think they can be moved.

The 200,000 2021 points allotment were used for a 2021 ARP reservation.  While I agree that points are points for reservation purposes, I have to believe that the system knows that this user has used the entire 2021 points allotment benefit.  I do not believe the the 100,000 points remaining in the account March of 2021 can be moved forward.

Like many others here, I'm VIPP with PICS.  I take advantage of my discounts and seldom book use the ARP benefit.  I probably will never run into a PDF problem.  Those with accounts who really have to manage point use, could, if my assumption on how PDF works is correct.  All this discussion on the PDF is one reason why I liked the Credit Pool, it was easy to use and understand.


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 16, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> Let me weigh in with a different example using a more 'normal' scenario.
> 
> Owner has a 200,000 point annual CWA allotment with a January 1 account. No VIP, no PIC, just 200,000 CWA points.
> 
> ...


Thats basicly what they told me when i called and asked. The so called buckets are still there. When braindead said his December 19 points were used for 2020. He forgot that the use year is 13 months booking ARP has 13 months to book. Even though he booked in December he was using 2020 points and benefits. If braindead moved all his 2020 points in january of 2020 because he had did that with 2019 points he would still have all his benefits. And could book ARP? I think he could based on my conversation.

Likewise if he used all his benefits which also totaled his use year points and he had points left over he has no use year points to deposit forward.

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcalibur (Feb 16, 2020)

One thing to keep in mind is that pooled points can't be moved to rci if they don't get used in time. For that reason, it may be better to request to use the pooled points before the regular use year points.


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 16, 2020)

Xcalibur said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that pooled points can't be moved to rci if they don't get used in time. For that reason, it may be better to request to use the pooled points before the regular use year points.


I use RCI ALOT. I have cape cod band Quebec City booked this year and the fountains booked for spring break for my daughter. Being Platium I receive 63,000 points for every 35,000 I deposit?

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Feb 16, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> You should NOT be able to save More than your annual allotment, if you can then there is an error in the logic in the system.


You are correct.  I had already made 2020 reservations using more 2020 points than the  2019 points I deposited to 2020. So it didn’t put me over my 2020 use year points making them all eligible for the points deposit.


----------



## Braindead (Feb 16, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> Let me weigh in with a different example using a more 'normal' scenario.
> 
> Owner has a 200,000 point annual CWA allotment with a January 1 account.  No VIP, no PIC, just 200,000 CWA points.
> 
> ...


I’m not so sure. We need to leave this unresolved until someone post what the result was  using most of their points for ARP reservations prior to depositing points into the same use year of the ARP reservations.

In my experience the Points page doesn’t effect the allocation on Exchanges page with Depositing points. Depositing allocation is set at your ownership total.
Has anyone else noticed on the Points page after depositing points that it increases your total use year points for the year the deposited points were put in?


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 16, 2020)

Braindead said:


> I’m not so sure. We need to leave this unresolved until someone post what the result was using most of their points for ARP reservations prior to depositing points into the same use year of the ARP reservations.
> 
> In my experience the Points page doesn’t effect the allocation on Exchanges page with Depositing points. Depositing allocation is set at your ownership total.
> Has anyone else noticed on the Points page after depositing points that it increases your total use year points for the year the deposited points were put in?


If you look on the points page at the right top corner it tells you how many points you have for the year. If you deposited points it will be higher than your use year total. 

I have seen on other WYNDHAM sites where owners have said that they were not able to deposit forward all their remaining point balance. If you make more 10 months reservations than you plan to deposit forward you will never run into a problem. As you deposit points will be used first.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 16, 2020)

I likely am never going to get into the scenario to test saving points from previous year into a given year and then ARP all my points in that same year, can I still save that years allotment.  But since I will NEVER ARP my whole allotment of points in any year, I can't test it out.   Someone else will have to try.


----------



## Braindead (Feb 16, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> If you make more 10 months reservations than you plan to deposit forward you will never run into a problem. As you deposit points will be used first.


That’s just not true. Deposited points can’t be used before they’re deposited. In my own case or anyone with a VIPP using a January 1 use year that has deposited points in December have seen those same points available again for deposit in January.


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 16, 2020)

Braindead said:


> That’s just not true. Deposited points can’t be used before they’re deposited. In my own case or anyone with a VIPP using a January 1 use year that has deposited points in December have seen those same points available again for deposit in January.


Umm how did you read into that i said that? Your reference much earlier said something to the extent that you deposit before Jan one and those points were used first. In that case your "benefit" was used. At that point it is yet to be determined what points you can deposit forward.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Feb 16, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> Umm how did you read into that i said that? Your reference much earlier said something to the extent that you deposit before Jan one and those points were used first. In that case your "benefit" was used. At that point it is yet to be determined what points you can deposit forward.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


I give up


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 16, 2020)

Braindead said:


> I give up


And we'll you should. Lol.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## CCdad (Feb 17, 2020)

Braindead said:


> I’m not so sure. We need to leave this unresolved until someone post what the result was using most of their points for ARP reservations prior to depositing points into the same use year of the ARP reservations.
> 
> In my experience the Points page doesn’t effect the allocation on Exchanges page with Depositing points. Depositing allocation is set at your ownership total.
> Has anyone else noticed on the Points page after depositing points that it increases your total use year points for the year the deposited points were put in?



I agree with Cyprus24. 

If you own X points for 2020 but have used them all for 2020 ARP(/RARP) reservations, that exhausts your 2020 points allotment to either PDF or even book RARP if that’s available to you as a reciprocal deeded or VIP owner.

It doesn’t matter when the 2020 ARP reservations we’re booked or whether PDF occurs before/after the 2020 ARP/RARP got booked.

The only way around this is if you cancel those 2020 ARP/RARP reservations prior to their scheduled check in. If any ARPs get cancelled, that should reset your 2020 points allotment to be able to be used for a PDF.

In the absence of having used 2020 owned (non-PIC) for ARP/RARP, then it doesn’t matter when the PDF into 2020 occurs or when non-ARP/RARP 2020 reservations got booked. Wyndham is programming the system such that all 2020 non-ARP/RARP reservations will exhaust the 2020 PDF points first.

FYI. The Points page also shows a running subtotal of your points transactions for each use year before the bottom of the page which lists each separate transaction. It starts with owned / contract award points, PIC points additions or PDF points, subtracts points used for reservations, etc. While it’s not perfect to be able to nail down PDF eligibility (unless they show separate line for ARP/RARP reservations), it’s somewhat useful.


----------



## capital city (Feb 20, 2020)

I thought we already tested this a year or so ago and everyone was in agreement we were working with allotments now instead of buckets. It wouldnt be all the hard to prove and dont think it necessary needs to be a points deposit that settles it. If someone has used a good portion of next years points but not by using arp then they can if they have multiple contracts test to see if they still have full arp points for each contract. If they do then were dealing with allotments not buckets because those points would have had to been pulled out of one of those buckets to make the non arp reservation.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 20, 2020)

capital city said:


> I thought we already tested this a year or so ago and everyone was in agreement we were working with allotments now instead of buckets. It wouldnt be all the hard to prove and dont think it necessary needs to be a points deposit that settles it. If someone has used a good portion of next years points but not by using arp then they can if they have multiple contracts test to see if they still have full arp points for each contract. If they do then were dealing with allotments not buckets because those points would have had to been pulled out of one of those buckets to make the non arp reservation.



I think that's not exactly the question at this point, though I agree with you that I think we're functioning in terms of allotments instead of buckets. The question seems to be, if I've used some or all of my use year points for ARP in a year where I also have some deposited points from a prior year, how many points can I then deposit to a future year or deposit to RCI? There seems to be some question if, say, I have 200,000 UY points and 100,000 deposited into this year from a prior year, and I made an ARP reservation using 200,000 UY points, can I deposit any of the remaining points forward? The policy says no, but I'm not sure if the system allows it or not. And even if the system correctly prohibits it, I don't think it has to be in terms of buckets - it can still prohibit it based on adding all of the possible uses requiring UY points together to determine whether the allotment has been used up.


----------



## capital city (Feb 20, 2020)

I actually just tried what I mentioned above. Thought I couldnt cause I used so many arp points for next year already but I think this works. I have 650,000 or so points left for next year. I have a 520,000 point Panama city contract and a 269,000 point Royal Vista contract that I have not used arp on. The system will allow me to still arp up those amounts at both places. Obviously I have pulled points for a regular reservation from at least 1 of those contracts yet the system doesnt care as it only sees allotments. 

If it matters my other contract is a 500,000 CWA that I have used arp for 
St. Thomas 
Mardi Gras
Daytona 500
and have used a non arp for Bonnett Creek which should have drawn from one of the above contracts.


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 20, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> I think that's not exactly the question at this point, though I agree with you that I think we're functioning in terms of allotments instead of buckets. The question seems to be, if I've used some or all of my use year points for ARP in a year where I also have some deposited points from a prior year, how many points can I then deposit to a future year or deposit to RCI? There seems to be some question if, say, I have 200,000 UY points and 100,000 deposited into this year from a prior year, and I made an ARP reservation using 200,000 UY points, can I deposit any of the remaining points forward? The policy says no, but I'm not sure if the system allows it or not. And even if the system correctly prohibits it, I don't think it has to be in terms of buckets - it can still prohibit it based on adding all of the possible uses requiring UY points together to determine whether the allotment has been used up.


Agreed. And I believe if your use points are used, access at 13 to 10 months your using use year points. And deeded at your home resort 13 or at 12 months still use year points. Now if you have VIP GOLD and at 11 months the system will use deposit forward points, and even resale points. ( Monkey wrench). And preserve your use year points. Another VIP gold could even steal your week. (RARP). That is what muddies the waters. In the end if you use all your use year points on ARP your left with zero points at the end of the year unless you deposit into RCI. IF YOU USE RARP at 11 months you maintain the use year points. It is that simple.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Feb 20, 2020)

Is it really that simple? I dont think Wyndham uses buckets for some areas and allotments for others. To me it's at least 90% likely that they use one or the other and with my test it shows arp is used for allotment not buckets and would be surprised to learn they use buckets for point deposits and Rci deposits.


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 20, 2020)

capital city said:


> Is it really that simple? I dont think Wyndham uses buckets for some areas and allotments for others. To me it's at least 90% likely that they use one or the other and with my test it shows arp is used for allotment not buckets and would be surprised to learn they use buckets for point deposits and Rci deposits.


As I said in an earlier post buckets allotments Wyndham tracks points internally. Benifits determine if your using use year points. Use all your points on benefits and you have points leftover your only option will be RCI.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Feb 20, 2020)

I didnt think you could deposit into Rci points that were previously pushed forward.

Your saying that they internally have buckets for use year but not for arp?


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 19, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> They don't really have buckets. You can't use more than your annual points for ARP and you can't deposit more than your annual points to the following year. Other than that it doesn't really matter. So if you get 200,000 points per year and deposit them into the following year, you would still only have 200,000 you could use for arp (not 400,000) and you could only deposit forward 200,000 points into the next year.


In the case in which an owner has 154,000 and 50,000 deposit forward points, if he uses the 154,000 points for ARP even though he has 154,000 use year points, has has zero points he can deposit forward. They really do have buckets, benefit buckets.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 19, 2020)

capital city said:


> Yes, essentially we are either using deposited points for arp or depositing predeposited points. Pick which one you prefer, that is the way it works now


I wish you would stop saying that. It is not true!

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 19, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> In the case in which an owner has 154,000 and 50,000 deposit forward points, if he uses the 154,000 points for ARP even though he has 154,000 use year points, has has zero points he can deposit forward. They really do have buckets, benefit buckets.



It still doesn't make it a bucket. It's very possible for them to simply do the math to see how many points have been used for actions requiring regular use year points (e.g. ARP, RCI deposit, points deposit, etc.), and stop allowing any additional actions once the number of regular UY points have been used. It's not a bucket - it's arithmetic.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 19, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> It still doesn't make it a bucket. It's very possible for them to simply do the math to see how many points have been used for actions requiring regular use year points (e.g. ARP, RCI deposit, points deposit, etc.), and stop allowing any additional actions once the number of regular UY points have been used. It's not a bucket - it's arithmetic.


Not buckets. Non relevant. You could say that about using the term before last May. Yet every one called them buckets. If you real further you would noticed another post I called them benefit points. I don't care for buckets either but what are you going to do? Then they were called buckets. All of this before and after May was nothing but math.thevfact remains points are being tracked. Simple if you use all your benefits before ten months you have nothing to deposit forward. Those are point related benefits. Now, there is a major exception. RARP at 11 months. It is not a benefit tied to the type of points you have available. With a RARP it is related to your VIP status, not to points. That said any points will work which means deposit forward points work first along with resale points and CWA points. By using RARPs rather than CWA-ARP you assure being able to move 100% of your use year points. The RARP does make it more than math as it is your choice as to what bucket you choose the use, doesn't it?

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Mar 19, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> I wish you would stop saying that. It is not true!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


How is it not true?


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 19, 2020)

capital city said:


> How is it not true?


For ARP only use year points can be used. No others. That's the way it has been and will be. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Mar 19, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> For ARP only use year points can be used. No others. That's the way it has been and will be.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


What proof do you have that your right? Everyone else seems to think your wrong including me and I dont know why you keep bringing up Rarp, what % of people do you think actually use that?


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 19, 2020)

capital city said:


> What proof do you have that your right? Everyone else seems to think your wrong including me and I dont know why you keep bringing up Rarp, what % of people do you think actually use that?


Simple I called Wyndham. I suggest you do the same. This isn't d
Facebook. Those who come here want the right answer.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 19, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> Simple I called Wyndham. I suggest you do the same. This isn't d
> Facebook. Those who come here want the right answer.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


Agents give out incorrect information all the time.  If you want a correct answer, you have a better chance to get it in writing but even that doesn't guarantee that the agent is giving correct information.  I know I have had many agents say there are no buckets.  I have had many parking pass people say it isn't a sales meeting.  Hmm.  Lies, incorrect information from a wyndham employee. What never you say?

I would rather at this point take some antidotal data, the more the better.

Has anyone used all their ARP, had points moved into that year and then either were able or not able to move points into the next year or deposited into rci or book club pass or something else that shouldn't be allowed having used all the regular annual points?


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes there are cases where owners could not deposit forward points even though the amount was below allocated use year points. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 19, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> Simple I called Wyndham. I suggest you do the same. This isn't d
> Facebook. Those who come here want the right answer.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk



I would not be taking the word of the person who answers the call as how the system works.  It may be how they think it works but it does not prove that is ACTUALLY HOW IT IS WORKING.

I know that it test the limits on making a reservation during ARP.  It is checking 1) what your ARP limit is and 2) do you want the points.  I do not think it is testing that those points are actually ONLY from your one ARP eligible contract.

Don't tell me that someone told you, TEST it.  It may be a good time for a regular member to test it.  You are coming up on the Mar 31 to deposit into next year date.   As a VIPP I have NO reason to deposit points into 2021 right now.

So is there anybody out there who can test this.

You need to have the following conditions.
1) you need to have saved some 2020 points into 2021 already.
2) you need to have points available to ARP up to your contract amount.
3) you then need to ARP your *ENTIRE* (added emphasis since some readers missed this) contract amount.
4) you need to then check how many 2021 points THE SYSTEM is showing you can deposit into either 2022 or 2023. (Can you even do this now, what is the window for saving points?? If not set all the dates back by 1 year, and if you did all those things check the facts.)

Then Answer the question:
it is 0 or is it some other points value.  It if is anything other than 0, then the system is point blind.  It is 0, then it is keeping track of saved points.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 19, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> Yes there are cases where owners could not deposit forward points even though the amount was below allocated use year points.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk



Do we know that this is the reason or was the points pool hangover impacting this?  I don't know definitively. Does anyone, or is it just speculation.  

I have a tendency to believe what the system does not what people think it does.  But then again I am an IT person and a Business Analyst and TESTER.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 19, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> I would not be taking the word of the person who answers the call as how the system works. It may be how they think it works but it does not prove that is ACTUALLY HOW IT IS WORKING.
> 
> I know that it test the limits on making a reservation during ARP. It is checking 1) what your ARP limit is and 2) do you want the points. I do not think it is testing that those points are actually ONLY from your one ARP eligible contract.
> 
> ...


It would be zero if all points were CWA and used for ARP. IF in the example of an owner with 154,000 points all CWA with 50,000 points deposit forward uses 100,000 points during ARP the most that owner could deposit forward would be 54,000 points even though he has 104,000 points left under hisntotal use year points. So, it is not all or none, I'm actually surprised that was your conclusion given the variables and the inability to actually test the system.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 19, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> It would be zero if all points were CWA and used for ARP. IF in the example of an owner with 154,000 points all CWA with 50,000 points deposit forward uses 100,000 points during ARP the most that owner could deposit forward would be 54,000 points even though he has 104,000 points left under hisntotal use year points. So, it is not all or none, I'm actually surprised that was your conclusion given the variables and the inability to actually test the system.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk



Well you change the data points, so you got a different answer.  I said use up ALL of your available ARP.  Your example is use less than your ARP. 

Again I don't want speculation I want screen shots and proof.  But I am not in a situation where I can test and show this, but there might be someone out there who is NOT VIP and who is coming into the Save window at the end of the month.  We might be able to find some actual data points and make a conclusion about what the system is actually doing.

Are you in this position.  Can you take some screen shots from the My Ownership Page

1) show total points available (from Points screen)
2) show total points available to Save (Deposits and RCI Screen)
3) show ARP booking you made (from Vacations Page)

Then Figure out the math....


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 19, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Well you change the data points, so you got a different answer. I said use up ALL of your available ARP. Your example is use less than your ARP.
> 
> Again I don't want speculation I want screen shots and proof. But I am not in a situation where I can test and show this, but there might be someone out there who is NOT VIP and who is coming into the Save window at the end of the month. We might be able to find some actual data points and make a conclusion about what the system is actually doing.


I answered your question in the first sentence then showed where it could be somewhere between zero and all use year points. I guess the first sentence should have said yes if the owner uses all his ARP points the result would be zero even though he has 50,000 points left.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Mar 19, 2020)

If no one else does I will test this on July 1st, I have July to June use year so I cant until then. I hope that it works the way I believe is correct. It would be nice to eventually get to a point where I'm rolling 100% or close to next year but still using arp privileges. Reason for me is I get what I want and never lose points or have to deposit in RCI.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 20, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> 4) you need to then check how many 2021 points THE SYSTEM is showing you can deposit into either 2022 or 2023. (Can you even do this now, what is the window for saving points?? If not set all the dates back by 1 year, and if you did all those things check the facts.)


No, you can’t. You can only use points deposit after the start of the use year. That’s why it’s a hard experiment to run - because you may have to wait up to a year to see it through.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 20, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> No, you can’t. You can only use points deposit after the start of the use year. That’s why it’s a hard experiment to run - because you may have to wait up to a year to see it through.


He can if as capital city indicates used nothing but ARP to book, had points deposited forward greater than what he plans to deposit forward, it should show less than the amount of points he would like to deposit. I monitor mine as the use year comes close to my use year end which is also December. Basically if he is done booking he can see what's left to book.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 20, 2020)

capital city said:


> If no one else does I will test this on July 1st, I have July to June use year so I cant until then. I hope that it works the way I believe is correct. It would be nice to eventually get to a point where I'm rolling 100% or close to next year but still using arp privileges. Reason for me is I get what I want and never lose points or have to deposit in RCI.


You can check now just don't do it. It will tell you the number of points that qualify for deposit forward.  You may want to book an additional stay.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Mar 20, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> You can check now just don't do it. It will tell you the number of points that qualify for deposit forward.  You may want to book an additional stay.


If we get a new owner website with Privileges this whole discussion is meaningless & we’ll have this same discussion a year from now.
We should just wait for Privileges & try to figure out how the system works then


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 20, 2020)

Braindead said:


> If we get a new owner website with Privileges this whole discussion is meaningless & we’ll have this same discussion a year from now.
> We should just wait for Privileges & try to figure out how the system works then


Capital city points expire the end of June, the new levels take effect in August. I doubt the possibility that WYNDHAM will be putting out a new website. At best they will only change the last eligible deposit date. Also the question has been asked. Besides it would be very easy for capital city to check how many of his points qualify for deposit forward.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Mar 20, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> the new levels take effect in August


?? Did  I miss an announcement??


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 20, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> He can if as capital city indicates used nothing but ARP to book, had points deposited forward greater than what he plans to deposit forward, it should show less than the amount of points he would like to deposit. I monitor mine as the use year comes close to my use year end which is also December. Basically if he is done booking he can see what's left to book.



If I understand what you're saying, he can't check right now - he has to wait to the start of his use year in July. Because if he were trying to use points deposit today, it would be for 2020 points, and not the 2021 points where he described what he had already used for ARP next year - which is what we want to check on. That's why I said it's a hard experiment to run because you may have to wait _up to_ a year to see it through - in this case, several months.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 20, 2020)

capital city said:


> If no one else does I will test this on July 1st, I have July to June use year so I cant until then. I hope that it works the way I believe is correct. It would be nice to eventually get to a point where I'm rolling 100% or close to next year but still using arp privileges. Reason for me is I get what I want and never lose points or have to deposit in RCI.





paxsarah said:


> If I understand what you're saying, he can't check right now - he has to wait to the start of his use year in July. Because if he were trying to use points deposit today, it would be for 2020 points, and not the 2021 points where he described what he had already used for ARP next year - which is what we want to check on. That's why I said it's a hard experiment to run because you may have to wait _up to_ a year to see it through - in this case, several months.


I was assuming that capital city was going to deposit forward his 2020 points since he books under ARP. That's why I said he doesn't have to wait till then that he can check now as it will tell him how many points qualify for the deposit forward benifit. It will either any points he has not used as the points available to deposit it if he used them all this year it would show zero points available.if it is for his 2021 points. And he has booked all under ARP then it will show after July one. We will not know which year unless he chimes in again.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Mar 20, 2020)

Braindead said:


> ?? Did  I miss an announcement??


Resorts maybe be shut until August. I hope Wyndham extends current use year points the same amount of time that resorts are closed and reservations can not be booked.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 20, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Resorts maybe be shut until August. I hope Wyndham extends current use year points the same amount of time that resorts are closed and reservations can not be booked.


I’ll clarify for you on what raygo123 stated, “the new levels take effect in August” referring to the new Privileges levels.
That has nothing to do with how long the resorts might be closed.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 20, 2020)

Braindead said:


> I’ll clarify for you on what raygo123 stated, “the new levels take effect in August” referring to the new Privileges levels.
> That has nothing to do with how long the resorts might be closed.


None of the new benefits matter if resorts are still closed was the point. Levels dont matter if travel restrictions are in place. Privileges are a moot point if reservations cant be booked.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 20, 2020)

dgalati said:


> None of the new benefits matter if resorts are still closed was the point. Levels dont matter if travel restrictions are in place. Privileges are a moot point if reservations cant be booked.


I kinda think the sun will come up tomorrow & the resorts will reopen before too long. Stop acting paranoid, like the sky is falling!!!


----------



## dgalati (Mar 20, 2020)

Braindead said:


> I kinda think the sun will come up tomorrow & the resorts will reopen before too long. Stop acting paranoid, like the sky is falling!!!


No this is a little more serious then you believe. Its been declared a national emergency.  I was in Vegas 3/7-3/14 and watched it unfold from no big deal to lets get out of town. Do you think 30 day lock downs are happening because govenors are paranoid or do you believe its fine beaches, restaurants and bars are still open in Florida?


----------



## Braindead (Mar 20, 2020)

dgalati said:


> No this is a little more serious then you believe. Its been declared a national emergency.  I was in Vegas 3/7-3/14 and watched it unfold from no big deal to lets get out of town. Do you think 30 day lock downs are happening because govenors are paranoid or do you believe its fine beaches, restaurants and bars are still open in Florida?


I was in Puerto Rico until Wednesday so I kinda have an idea on how this unfolded also. If the 30 day lockdown works or not, I’m in the camp that thinks life will work it’s way back to normal after that. This GREAT country isn’t going to stay locked down for 6 months & I’ll take any $$ amount bet you’d like to make on that!


----------



## dgalati (Mar 20, 2020)

Braindead said:


> I was in Puerto Rico until Wednesday so I kinda have an idea on how this unfolded also. If the 30 day lockdown works or not, I’m in the camp that thinks life will work it’s way back to normal after that. This GREAT country isn’t going to stay locked down for 6 months & I’ll take any $$ amount bet you’d like to make on that!


Always does. Why pay for a product that can't be deliverd. Airlines and Wyndham have dropped policies on no refunds for cancellations.  Why not cancel maintenance fees until reservations are available.  Or let owners push points into next year for time reservations are not available? It sounds like the fair thing to do?


----------



## Braindead (Mar 20, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Always does. Why pay for a product that can't be deliverd. Airlines and Wyndham have dropped policies on no refunds for cancellations.  Why not cancel maintenance fees until reservations are available.  Or let owners push points into next year for time reservations are not available? It sounds like the fair thing to do?


Back to nonsense & I’m done!!


----------



## dgalati (Mar 20, 2020)

Braindead said:


> Back to nonsense & I’m done!!


Thanks for your input. Its appeciated even if I agree to disagree.


----------



## capital city (Mar 21, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> You can check now just don't do it. It will tell you the number of points that qualify for deposit forward.  You may want to book an additional stay.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk



I have all resale so I only have the first 3 months of my use year for points deposit. I also currently have 0 points available next use year so I'm hoping Wyndham will allow people to deposit points that have had to cancel due to this virus. If so all I will have available in July will be deposited points. I will then try to book arp to Panama City and see if they are blind for arp as I own there but used those points for Hawaii. I will then see if it will allow me to deposit to the next use year as they shouldn't be allowed since they will be points that have already been deposited but I havent used any of my allowed points. This should tell us if we have allotments or buckets.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 21, 2020)

capital city said:


> I have all resale so I only have the first 3 months of my use year for points deposit. I also currently have 0 points available next use year so I'm hoping Wyndham will allow people to deposit points that have had to cancel due to this virus. If so all I will have available in July will be deposited points. I will then try to book arp to Panama City and see if they are blind for arp as I own there but used those points for Hawaii. I will then see if it will allow me to deposit to the next use year as they shouldn't be allowed since they will be points that have already been deposited but I havent used any of my allowed points. This should tell us if we have allotments or buckets.


It will be interesting on how Wyndham responds to this.


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 21, 2020)

With so many points being pushed forward, there's likely to massive oversupply next year resulting in a mad scramble to book reservations at 12 AM.

It might be best to use those points in the current use year if possible.


----------



## CCdad (Mar 21, 2020)

capital city said:


> I have all resale so I only have the first 3 months of my use year for points deposit. I also currently have 0 points available next use year so I'm hoping Wyndham will allow people to deposit points that have had to cancel due to this virus. If so all I will have available in July will be deposited points. I will then try to book arp to Panama City and see if they are blind for arp as I own there but used those points for Hawaii. I will then see if it will allow me to deposit to the next use year as they shouldn't be allowed since they will be points that have already been deposited but I havent used any of my allowed points. This should tell us if we have allotments or buckets.



If as paxsarah said it’s just math, is the math currently programmed linking your July 2020 regular use year to your July 2020 ARP? 

Such that borrowing from your July 2020 into July 2019 somehow reduces both the July 2020 regular use year math and the July 2020 ARP math. 

If you just owned at one resale resort it’s doable, but if you own multiple resort resale UDIs it could cause them an ARP math programming problem. So maybe they reduce each ARP resort eligibility prorata between the total July 2020 points owned vs the total July 2020 points borrowed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 21, 2020)

capital city said:


> I have all resale so I only have the first 3 months of my use year for points deposit. I also currently have 0 points available next use year so I'm hoping Wyndham will allow people to deposit points that have had to cancel due to this virus. If so all I will have available in July will be deposited points. I will then try to book arp to Panama City and see if they are blind for arp as I own there but used those points for Hawaii. I will then see if it will allow me to deposit to the next use year as they shouldn't be allowed since they will be points that have already been deposited but I havent used any of my allowed points. This should tell us if we have allotments or buckets.


Did you deposit forward points from last year to this year? If not it will not be a test. Some deposited points are needed to see if all your points move to the next use year as we already know use year points do move forward. So basically the test would come if Wyndham let's you deposit forward all your points or only your use year. Once you cancel due to virus, you can check to see if you "can" move all points forward. You do this by simply looking at the website. That will tell you immediately with out actually doing a deposit. Again, it is not the ability to book ARP, but to see if you can move all your deposited points from this use year to the next. We already know that you are limited to the number of CWA you own to book ARP, we don't know if using all THOSE use year points for ARP, up to what you own, will your total points move forward or since all your were used for ARP your deposit forward points no longer qualify to move forward. If they do, I'm wrong, but if they do not I'm right. There are still buckets which is also called a mathmatical calculation.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## CCdad (Mar 21, 2020)

Roger830 said:


> With so many points being pushed forward, there's likely to massive oversupply next year resulting in a mad scramble to book reservations at 12 AM.
> 
> It might be best to use those points in the current use year if possible.



I agree only if your talking booking at 12am at the ten month booking window or at the 11 month RARP window (if there’s no summer beach or holiday block preventing the RARP booking). 

Remember the Points Deposit will not impact an already high demand holiday or summer beach location ARP booking; or perhaps any ARP reservation demand if the programming is set up properly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Mar 21, 2020)

Roger830 said:


> With so many points being pushed forward, there's likely to massive oversupply next year resulting in a mad scramble to book reservations at 12 AM.
> 
> It might be best to use those points in the current use year if possible.


I agree. The rental prices should reflect the over supply of points. Next year the cost to rent should be less then actual cost of maintenance fees.  IMHO


----------



## capital city (Mar 21, 2020)

I have 0 points right now so I cant test anything right now. I have 3 reservations coming up in May that may end up being cancelled. Originally they were CWA points that used for a Arp reservation but that shouldnt matter. If I have to cancel the hope is Wyndham will allow me to push until July 2020 use year even though I'm clearly pass the Sept 30th deadline to do so. 

Then July 1st I will attempt to book a Panama City arp booking for june sometime that is nearly 12 months out. I own at Panama city but those points have been used. If I can it proves what I think I already have that points are blind for arp it only matters if you have used your allotment or not. I will then also attempt to deposit those same points forward to July 2021 use year even though those points are obviously the same points I just pushed forward since I currently have 0 points available for July 2020. If it will allow it then points are blind for points deposit feature as well which most of us believe to be true as long as you haven't already used your allotment. 

I own Panama City 520,000
CWA 500,000
Royal Vista 269,000


----------



## capital city (Mar 21, 2020)

Sorry I basically repeated what I said earlier but I'm honestly not sure what I'm being told i could test now. I obviously am seeing this differently than others


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 21, 2020)

CCdad said:


> I agree only if your talking booking at 12am at the ten month booking window or at the 11 month RARP window (if there’s no summer beach or holiday block preventing the RARP booking).
> 
> Remember the Points Deposit will not impact an already high demand holiday or summer beach location ARP booking; or perhaps any ARP reservation demand if the programming is set up properly.
> 
> ...


There is a block in place for Myrtle Beach during summer months.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 21, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I agree. The rental prices should reflect the over supply of points. Next year the cost to rent should be less then actual cost of maintenance fees. IMHO


Except for the pent up demand from this year.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 21, 2020)

capital city said:


> Sorry I basically repeated what I said earlier but I'm honestly not sure what I'm being told i could test now. I obviously am seeing this differently than others


I can see that. It does matter that you have zero points. Some of the points you get back would have to deposit forward points. It doesn't sound like it will be since you used all your points during the ARP WINDOW. What we are looking to see is if you had a combination of points deposit forward and use year, , and the belief is that no matter what kind of points, use year or deposit forward, will all your remaining points deposit forward, or will you loose them use them. The question is, does it matter what kind of points they are as long as you don't exceed your total use year points or it matters and Wyndham subtracts your use year points when used for ARP thus reducing the number of points that can be deposited.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm sorry can someone tell me if were on the same page, is Raygo using common core and I'm using the old school basic approach?


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 21, 2020)

capital city said:


> I'm sorry can someone tell me if were on the same page but Raygo is using common core and I'm using the old school basic approach?


For your 2019 use year do you have any deposit forward points?

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Mar 22, 2020)

I have 0 points for 2019 and 0 points for 2020 right now. If I have to cancel May reservations I'm hoping Wyndham will allow me deposit those points forward to July 2020


----------



## spackler (Mar 23, 2020)

Really hope Wyndham changes the 3/31 deadline (for us lowly non-VIP folks) for depositing points into 2021.  Everything is just a big question mark at this point.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 23, 2020)

spackler said:


> Really hope Wyndham changes the 3/31 deadline (for us lowly non-VIP folks) for depositing points into 2021. Everything is just a big question mark at this point.


The answer to this question affect the"lowly non-VIP" owners to a larger degree than the million point Platium owner. If you are saving up to take that big family vacation, you have a greater chance of loosing some or most of those points if you planned a get away and book half your points under ARP move the other half forward with the thought of booking half under ARP NEXT YEAR AND MOVING ALL YOUR POINTS FORWARD THE FOLLOWING YEAR. For that great family vacation only to find out you cannot move forward any of those points.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Mar 23, 2020)

spackler said:


> Really hope Wyndham changes the 3/31 deadline (for us lowly non-VIP folks) for depositing points into 2021.  Everything is just a big question mark at this point.


I would deposit the points to 2021 or 2022. My thinking is odds are you’ll be able to get what you want at 90 days for the remainder of 2020.
Deposit & plan on borrowing from 2021 for now


----------



## Braindead (Mar 23, 2020)

I will add a lot of your decision depends on your willingness to travel.
It‘s a very high probably that all resorts will be open from June 1st on.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 23, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> The answer to this question affect the"lowly non-VIP" owners to a larger degree than the million point Platium owner. If you are saving up to take that big family vacation, you have a greater chance of loosing some or most of those points if you planned a get away and book half your points under ARP move the other half forward with the thought of booking half under ARP NEXT YEAR AND MOVING ALL YOUR POINTS FORWARD THE FOLLOWING YEAR. For that great family vacation only to find out you cannot move forward any of those points.



That's a good point. Fortunately, I'm not currently planning to use ARP in 2021 and I have about 50% more points in 2021 than I'll probably deposit from 2020, so even if I simply recreate our June 2020 plans for June 2021 (non-ARP), I can deposit anything I don't use in 2021 to 2022. But the point about depositing a large number of points while also using ARP (which can only come from the UY allocation) is a good one.


----------



## OutSkiing (Mar 23, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I agree. The rental prices should reflect the over supply of points. Next year the cost to rent should be less then actual cost of maintenance fees.  IMHO


I believe that is backwards.

Next year the over supply of points will cause excess DEMAND for the units.  Same supply +  higher demand = price goes up (if available at all).

Bob


----------



## Cyrus24 (Mar 23, 2020)

OutSkiing said:


> I believe that is backwards.
> 
> Next year the over supply of points will cause excess DEMAND for the units.  Same supply +  higher demand = price goes up (if available at all).
> 
> Bob


I agree with your assessment.  The average owner will be wanting to TRAVEL on those points as soon as we get to where we can travel, again.  As well, those who run a business renting points will not be getting upgrades at prime time in prime locations.  Rental rates will go up.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 23, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> That's a good point. Fortunately, I'm not currently planning to use ARP in 2021 and I have about 50% more points in 2021 than I'll probably deposit from 2020, so even if I simply recreate our June 2020 plans for June 2021 (non-ARP), I can deposit anything I don't use in 2021 to 2022. But the point about depositing a large number of points while also using ARP (which can only come from the UY allocation) is a good one.


I don't know if you're VIP GOLD i use RARPs alot. Example I booked two weeks at 13 months in Florida for next year. Then at 11 months I booked it and cancelled the other. What that does is uses my deposit forward points first. That was important because I get back my use year points.p as it doesn't matter what kind of points they are it will takes deposited points because they expire first. At 60 days it starts all over again.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 23, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> I don't know if you're VIP GOLD


Just a lowly non-VIP.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 23, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> Just a lowly non-VIP.


No no it works for the peasant as well. Simple. You.use ARP AT 13 months then again at 10 months. That way it guantees your deposit forward points are used first. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Mar 23, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> No no it works for the peasant as well. Simple. You.use ARP AT 13 months then again at 10 months. That way it guantees your deposit forward points are used first.


On behalf of all the rest of us, I’d wave the white flag emoji but I don’t have one. Please think I’m waving the white flag for all


----------



## dgalati (Mar 23, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> Just a lowly non-VIP.


I hope all resale?


----------



## dgalati (Mar 23, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> I agree with your assessment.  The average owner will be wanting to TRAVEL on those points as soon as we get to where we can travel, again.  As well, those who run a business renting points will not be getting upgrades at prime time in prime locations.  Rental rates will go up.


Thats if we are not in a full recession.  Then its a whole different ball game.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 23, 2020)

OutSkiing said:


> I believe that is backwards.
> 
> Next year the over supply of points will cause excess DEMAND for the units.  Same supply +  higher demand = price goes up (if available at all).
> 
> Bob


Many VIP owners need to rent to offset the burden of paying maintenance fees.  It will be very difficult to rent vacations to people just trying to buy groceries and pay utilities. I get what you are saying but only in a good economy that will apply. IMHO


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 23, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> No no it works for the peasant as well. Simple. You.use ARP AT 13 months then again at 10 months. That way it guantees your deposit forward points are used first.



That only works if you didn’t actually need ARP in the first place, then, but just for peace of mind. If you get to 10 months (or your 11 months with RARP) and it’s not available, then you’re still stuck figuring out what to do with deposited points that year. 



dgalati said:


> I hope all resale?



Absolutely!


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Mar 25, 2020)

Gosh - I started all this....and all I really want to figure out is:
should I book a "fake reservation"  to use all  my "this year points" - to force using my "pooled/pushed" points for what I WILL use, then cancel the fake, so I have points to RCI deposit or push ...at the end of the year !


----------



## Braindead (Mar 25, 2020)

sandkastle4966 said:


> Gosh - I started all this....and all I really want to figure out is:
> should I book a "fake reservation"  to use all  my "this year points" - to force using my "pooled/pushed" points for what I WILL use, then cancel the fake, so I have points to RCI deposit or push ...at the end of the year !


If you’re talking about current use year points. An easy test for you is to look at the amount of points that are available for deposit. Then make a random reservation & then see if the points that are available for deposit are still there.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 25, 2020)

sandkastle4966 said:


> Gosh - I started all this....and all I really want to figure out is:
> should I book a "fake reservation" to use all my "this year points" - to force using my "pooled/pushed" points for what I WILL use, then cancel the fake, so I have points to RCI deposit or push ...at the end of the year !


No. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 25, 2020)

sandkastle4966 said:


> Gosh - I started all this....and all I really want to figure out is:
> should I book a "fake reservation" to use all my "this year points" - to force using my "pooled/pushed" points for what I WILL use, then cancel the fake, so I have points to RCI deposit or push ...at the end of the year !


I booked a reservation for February for two weeks in Florida. I booked it with a RARP. It was for 200,000 points.since the RARP will use any points, when I finally deposit 262,000 points into 2021 even though they're not deposited yet it will use my deposit forward points first even though they were not in my account prior to making the reservation. Why? Because I used no benefit. RARP is based on how many points I bought not what kind of points it is.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Mar 25, 2020)

So is Arp, so dont we all agree that points are allocations not buckets? I'm sorry but it feels like we keep talking in circles and your only thing against that is what someone has told you instead of the proof the system has shown.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 25, 2020)

sandkastle4966 said:


> Gosh - I started all this....and all I really want to figure out is:
> should I book a "fake reservation"  to use all  my "this year points" - to force using my "pooled/pushed" points for what I WILL use, then cancel the fake, so I have points to RCI deposit or push ...at the end of the year !


I like the use of this strategy. Please post the results so we all can utilize this loophole if needed.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 25, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> You should NOT be able to save More than your annual allotment, if you can then there is an error in the logic in the system.


Loophole not logic.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 25, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Loophole not logic.



Unintended Loophole then, if you can save more than your annual allotment.  I never end up saving my entire amount so I have never try to verify the logic or the numbers.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 25, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Loophole not logic.





Sandy VDH said:


> Unintended Loophole then, if you can save more than your annual allotment.


No one has claimed that you can deposit more than your ownership total points for the current use year into a future use year.
There is no loophole, it’s just his typical stirring of the pot trying to cause conflict & confusion. Especially troubling when dgalati is NOT even a Wyndham owner


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 26, 2020)

Dale, I think you can only use them for standard reservations. Which is after the 10 month booking window. So if it’s for a reservation in the ARP period you would have to use unbanked, non-borrowed, current year points. 

Taken from Wyndham timeshare users group

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 26, 2020)

Raymond Gonsowski no. My response is to 'unless explicitly requested otherwise. You can no longer do that, but they simply determine by math since all expire on same date. If you have used all 154,000 for ARP, you would need to use your banked points this year. If you only used 100,000 points during ARP, and you used 54,000 points for another reservation after 10 months you would be able to bank the remainder points before the last date that your ownership allows you to do so. If y

That's all I could get it to copy.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Apr 19, 2020)

Ok first a recap of what I own
All are July 1 - June 30th use year

CWA 500,000
Panama City Beach 520,000
Royal Vista 269,000

I cancelled a Nashville reservation for June that I had booked within the 10 month window so no arp was used when I made the reservation. I pushed these points to my next use year July 1 2020. I had zero points available before this deposit

I then tried to book Great Smokies lodge and Bonnett Creek. Over 10 months it said not enough points but within 10 months obviously it allowed with my deposited points. I thought well I was wrong. Then remembered that I had used all my CWA points for arp next year. So I went back and tried arp for Royal Vista- IT ALLOWED. I thought well maybe they were coded Royal Vista so I tried Panama City- IT ALLOWED. I have no use for these points right now so I will likely have them July 1 when I will see if I can points deposit them again since I obviously havent deposited any from next year yet since I'm not allowed yet it should allow me since I haven't used my allotment. 

Summary- We are solely dealing with allotments, No more buckets. With this virus stopping all vacations, if done properly you will be able to push all points to next year. Use all the arp you are allowed and redeposit the deposited points. I personally love this and see nothing wrong with and dont see how it hurts Wyndham at all so hopefully when they release another website it stays.


----------



## raygo123 (Apr 19, 2020)

capital city said:


> Ok first a recap of what I own
> All are July 1 - June 30th use year
> 
> CWA 500,000
> ...


Did you buy from Wyndham or resale? Are you VIP and what level? Last how far in advance did you book Royal Vista and Panama City Beach?

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Apr 19, 2020)

All resale, and it allowed me anything over 10 months up to 13 months out


----------



## raygo123 (Apr 19, 2020)

capital city said:


> All resale, and it allowed me anything over 10 months up to 13 months out


But you own what you said you booked. You used benefit points for both . Try that with something you don't own at.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Apr 19, 2020)

WTF


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 19, 2020)

capital city said:


> Summary- We are solely dealing with allotments, No more buckets. With this virus stopping all vacations, if done properly you will be able to push all points to next year. Use all the arp you are allowed and redeposit the deposited points. I personally love this and see nothing wrong with and dont see how it hurts Wyndham at all so hopefully when they release another website it stays.



You are likely in a good position to answer this question definitively. 

My assumption on how they implemented it appears to works based on math and allocation of points in a year.  It is blind to the type of points that it is.  What the intended rule is and what was systematically implemented it two completely different things.  

There are limits that it calculates on if you use ARP in a year.  There are limits it calculates if you save.  I suspect, but have yet to prove that currently the system is NOT smart enough to know if you ARP then it should remove that total from the amount you can save, but I don't think it was implemented with the AND logic when it checks totals.   Save and ARP are checking the limits, but Save is not removing the ARP from the calculation.  If that is the case then you can save this year.  ARP next year and still save.  

Doesn't mean that Wyndham, once they read. this figures out their error in logic and fixes it, but it would nice to understand exactly how the system functions now.


----------



## capital city (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm not sure why Wynhdam would actually care. To me this makes their accounting so much simpler for them and also to explain and help us. Make everyone have the same use year and have allotments instead of buckets. That way when someone cancels who cares where the points go back as long as they go back at all the allotments still allow the proper arp and points deposit that they deserve.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 19, 2020)

capital city said:


> I'm not sure why Wyndham would actually care. To me this makes their accounting so much simpler for them and also to explain and help us. Make everyone have the same use year and have allotments instead of buckets. That way when someone cancels who cares where the points go back as long as they go back at all the allotments still allow the proper arp and points deposit that they deserve.




They may not care, but it was never intended that you save point from last year, book ARP this year and then also save your allotment for next year just because the logic allows it.  The logic should be to take Max Points less ARP with the balance as the total that should be what is available for saving. 

There are the rules and then there is what is systematically enforced.  Those are two completely different things.  But we have yet to prove what the system logic is that was really implemented.  As a Business Analyst I can tell you that understanding requirements can be tricky and interpreted wrong and then implemented wrong.

There was a loophole in the logic at HGVC that I exploited for years, they finally a few years ago corrected that logic.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 19, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> They may not care, but it was never intended that you save point from last year, book ARP this year and then also save your allotment for next year just because the logic allows it.  The logic should be to take Max Points less ARP with the balance as the total that should be what is available for saving.
> 
> There are the rules and then there is what is systematically enforced.  Those are two completely different things.  But we have yet to prove what the system logic is that was really implemented.  As a Business I can tell you that understanding requirements can be tricky and interpreted wrong and then implemented wrong.
> 
> There was a loophole in the logic at HGVC that I exploited for years, they finally a few years ago corrected that logic.


Well said. I would recommend using any loophole you can to your advantage.


----------



## capital city (Apr 19, 2020)

Were on the same page, hope you dont think I'm arguing with you. I'm pretty sure I remember VC's telling us in the beginning that we were dealing with allotments or allocations instead of buckets now. It is a simple system for them to manage and explain to owners and I dont know how it hurts anyone. Essentially your just prepaying for a year in a advance to maintain your arp and to have the flexibility. And their rules I think for the most part hold true. I cant deposit royal vista points for next year and then add them to that years royal vista points to make a bigger reservation.


----------



## raygo123 (May 1, 2020)

capital city said:


> Were on the same page, hope you dont think I'm arguing with you. I'm pretty sure I remember VC's telling us in the beginning that we were dealing with allotments or allocations instead of buckets now. It is a simple system for them to manage and explain to owners and I dont know how it hurts anyone. Essentially your just prepaying for a year in a advance to maintain your arp and to have the flexibility. And their rules I think for the most part hold true. I cant deposit royal vista points for next year and then add them to that years royal vista points to make a bigger reservation.


Not me! Call it buckets or a simple math equation or allotments. Your all wrong. If you use your bucket points or simple math points or alloted points during arp it takes away from your ability to deposit forward use year points.

No way can you have the ability to deposit forward up to the number of use year points you own no matter how you use them. If you use all your use year points during ARP you will end up with the inability to deposit any points forward. Wyndham is tracking points. Points are not points it does matter you just will not see it. Im going to remain calling them buckets. You can call it what ever. 

The only way to ensure you can deposit all your points left over is by using a RARP which uses deposit points and resale points first or book during the ten month window.


Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (May 1, 2020)

There may be joint accounting between ARP and forward depost; I have a converted fixed week that I never anticipate using for ARP so I don't particularly care. There is at least one other combination that is *not* jointly accounted-for (even though my reading of the rules suggest it should be.)


----------



## raygo123 (May 1, 2020)

bnoble said:


> There may be joint accounting between ARP and forward depost; I have a converted fixed week that I never anticipate using for ARP so I don't particularly care. There is at least one other combination that is *not* jointly accounted-for (even though my reading of the rules suggest it should be.)


When you use your ARP isn't that done outside the club? I owned at FoxRun and when I converted that's when I was told that. Sorta like using a PIC.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (May 1, 2020)

I have no idea, because it's a week I don't expect to personally use given my own work schedule.


----------



## capital city (May 1, 2020)

raygo123 said:


> Not me! Call it buckets or a simple math equation or allotments. Your all wrong. If you use your bucket points or simple math points or alloted points during arp it takes away from your ability to deposit forward use year points.
> 
> No way can you have the ability to deposit forward up to the number of use year points you own no matter how you use them. If you use all your use year points during ARP you will end up with the inability to deposit any points forward. Wyndham is tracking points. Points are not points it does matter you just will not see it. Im going to remain calling them buckets. You can call it what ever.
> 
> ...


I know were not on the same page because your not on a page at all. I have proven you are wrong twice and all you keep talking about is Rarp. 99% of people dont give a crap about Rarp. I have proven what can be done that 99% of people might actually care about. On July 1 I'll see if I can redeposit deposited points. I honestly dont know if that will work but if I had to guess it will since I have not deposited any points from that use year yet. If it goes through what kind of question will you ask then?


----------



## raygo123 (May 1, 2020)

capital city said:


> I know were not on the same page because your not on a page at all. I have proven you are wrong twice and all you keep talking about is Rarp. 99% of people dont give a crap about Rarp. I have proven what can be done that 99% of people might actually care about. On July 1 I'll see if I can redeposit deposited points. I honestly dont know if that will work but if I had to guess it will since I have not deposited any points from that use year yet. If it goes through what kind of question will you ask then?


If you booked using ARP you will only be able to the balance of use year points. If you booked in the ten months window you will be able to book up to the amount of use year points. Unless Wyndham makes an exception due to the virus and permits any points to be deposited then you will find out nothing. You were never right to say is was wrong. I refer to RARP because for two reasons it is an additional ARP for VIPs and it uses deposit forward points and resale first this maintaining use year points. 

It is tough not being on the same page for some. You need to go to more sales presentations.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (May 1, 2020)

I need to go to more sales presentations? Thank you for informing me why everything you say makes no sense. That's the most misguided information you could ever get. NOBODY has a clue what your talking about. The only reason they are not backing me is because they are afraid Wyndham will take back this "priviledge" if we talk about it too much. I proved what I set out to prove and I am happy and relieved with the results as I am sure many others are.


----------



## raygo123 (May 1, 2020)

See you July 2nd

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (May 11, 2020)

capital city said:


> I need to go to more sales presentations? Thank you for informing me why everything you say makes no sense. That's the most misguided information you could ever get. NOBODY has a clue what your talking about. The only reason they are not backing me is because they are afraid Wyndham will take back this "priviledge" if we talk about it too much. I proved what I set out to prove and I am happy and relieved with the results as I am sure many others are.


Now with the new website are your use year points available the same as the number of points to own? The answer is right on the dashboard. I would be glad to say I was wrong.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (May 11, 2020)

I'm not sure what your asking me. Where I have deposited to future years it shows points available/ use year points. The /use year points goes up depending on what I have deposited.


----------



## raygo123 (Jun 30, 2020)

capital city said:


> I'm not sure what your asking me. Where I have deposited to future years it shows points available/ use year points. The /use year points goes up depending on what I have deposited.


Well today is the day we find out if you were able to deposit all your points.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Jul 1, 2020)

And I can, I can officially confirm we are dealing with allotments and not buckets. I can deposit all 492,000 of my points to next year that were previously pushed forward. I can also book arp with those same points for this year except for CWA which I have already used my alotment for. Should be good news for everyone but unfortunately I have no news on Rarp because I really don't know what I would use that for.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 1, 2020)

capital city said:


> And I can, I can officially confirm we are dealing with allotments and not buckets. I can deposit all 492,000 of my points to next year that were previously pushed forward. I can also book arp with those same points for this year except for CWA which I have already used my alotment for. Should be good news for everyone but unfortunately I have no news on Rarp because I really don't know what I would use that for.




@capital city 

Can you give us the background details.....

Previously Saved Amount
Annual Amount CWA vs CWS
Amount used this year to ARP (out of which bucket)

Just want to understand what you did and fact check the numbers...


----------



## capital city (Jul 1, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> @capital city
> 
> Can you give us the background details.....
> 
> ...



Sure, its in the thread but should be updated. Don't hold me to the exact thousand but should be close. I own July 1- June 30 on all contracts
royal vista- 269,000
Panama city 520,000
CWA 500,000

Previously I had zero points available for this current use year July 1 2020 - June 30 2021. I had to cancel several rooms for Great smokies lodge over Memorial day weekend because of the virus. So I pushed those points forward. Now July 1 with only previously pushed points I can redeposit those points to next year and can also book arp with royal Vista and Panama city because I have not used my alotment of arp points with those places. However I have a Mardi gras, limetree, and Daytona Beach for daytona 500 weekend booked using my CWA so arp for that is not working.


----------



## raygo123 (Jul 2, 2020)

capital city said:


> Sure, its in the thread but should be updated. Don't hold me to the exact thousand but should be close. I own July 1- June 30 on all contracts
> royal vista- 269,000
> Panama city 520,000
> CWA 500,000
> ...


We have to know what you booked and when for your year ending July 2020. When is important due to the fact that anything booked during the 10 month window will use any deposited forward points instead of use year points. During the 11 month window, there are over 50 Access resorts that can be booked with your RARPs that do not use use year points first. Both Royal Vista and Panama City Beach can be booked at 11 months without using your use year points. That is why it is important to know when you booked your 2919/ 20 points. Once this information is available the use year points can be separated from deposit forward points used. Only then can it be determined if the 495,000 points were use year points or deposit forward points.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Jul 2, 2020)

I dont know why any of that would matter. I deposited these points in May of this year to this current use year and it is now allowing me to deposit them again to next year. The entire amount and its allowing me to book arp with Panama city and royal vista over 11 months out up to my alotment with each of those contracts.


----------



## raygo123 (Jul 3, 2020)

capital city said:


> I dont know why any of that would matter. I deposited these points in May of this year to this current use year and it is now allowing me to deposit them again to next year. The entire amount and its allowing me to book arp with Panama city and royal vista over 11 months out up to my alotment with each of those contracts.


Let me ask an easier question.how many reservations and for how many points did you use within eleven months?  For your 2019 to 2020 use year.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Jul 3, 2020)

Here's what I got. Not sure why its important,  I know how the system works and never use RARP.


----------



## raygo123 (Jul 3, 2020)

capital city said:


> Here's what I got. Not sure why its important, I know how the system works and never use RARP.


So most of your reservations were made at 10 months or less. The two ARP reservations at Smokey mountains you cancelled. Given your booking habits, all your deposit forward points would have been used first. That said you should have all of your remaining points as use year points and be able to deposit forward all of them, up to your total use year points. There is no knowledge of buckets or lists or mathematical equations to be gained.

One thing I noticed is you were within a couple days of a RARP being used rather than ARP. Waiting the couple days could have used deposit forward points and maintained all your use year points. Didn't matter since you cancelled.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Jul 3, 2020)

There is knowledge to be gained. All my current use year points are deposited points and according to you should not be able to be redeposited but they are allowing me to do that. Also deposited points shouldnt be able to be used for Arp but I can use all my current previously deposited points for arp except for CWA where I already maxed out arp privileges. I'm exhausted trying to figure out where your coming from and why you can't see the plain and simple truth that I was right 9 months ago and have proved it. We should be that we are now using alotments instead of buckets for the simplicity and advantages to be gained but instead you use off the wall stuff to say none of this matters. It may not matter for your fn Rarp privilege but it matters to most everyone else. Im done


----------



## Braindead (Jul 3, 2020)

capital city said:


> There is knowledge to be gained. All my current use year points are deposited points and according to you should not be able to be redeposited but they are allowing me to do that. Also deposited points shouldnt be able to be used for Arp but I can use all my current previously deposited points for arp except for CWA where I already maxed out arp privileges. I'm exhausted trying to figure out where your coming from and why you can't see the plain and simple truth that I was right 9 months ago and have proved it. We should be that we are now using alotments instead of buckets for the simplicity and advantages to be gained but instead you use off the wall stuff to say none of this matters. It may not matter for your fn Rarp privilege but it matters to most everyone else. Im done


Thanks for the laugh! I gave up more than 9 months ago


----------



## raygo123 (Jul 3, 2020)

capital city said:


> There is knowledge to be gained. All my current use year points are deposited points and according to you should not be able to be redeposited but they are allowing me to do that. Also deposited points shouldnt be able to be used for Arp but I can use all my current previously deposited points for arp except for CWA where I already maxed out arp privileges. I'm exhausted trying to figure out where your coming from and why you can't see the plain and simple truth that I was right 9 months ago and have proved it. We should be that we are now using alotments instead of buckets for the simplicity and advantages to be gained but instead you use off the wall stuff to say none of this matters. It may not matter for your fn Rarp privilege but it matters to most everyone else. Im done


There is no way that if your deeded with X amount of points that you can now have an additional ARP with last year's deposit forward points.for your deeded resort. You booked enough during the ten month window that all of last year points were used first. So yes as I said you can deposit all your points. I have had point allocations change on the fly with a previously book reservation where the system changed from use year points to bonus points. We will not learn anything until someone uses all or most there benefit points and their deposit forward points exceed their remaining use year points. In your case your remaining use year points are what was deposited forward, not deposit forward points. Any reservations you made for your 2020/2021 at ten months were replaced by deposit forward points as soon as they were deposited.as they were last year. Why, because previously deposited points cannot be deposit forward again.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMoregore (Jul 13, 2020)

capital city said:


> There is knowledge to be gained. All my current use year points are deposited points and according to you should not be able to be redeposited but they are allowing me to do that. Also deposited points shouldnt be able to be used for Arp but I can use all my current previously deposited points for arp except for CWA where I already maxed out arp privileges. I'm exhausted trying to figure out where your coming from and why you can't see the plain and simple truth that I was right 9 months ago and have proved it. We should be that we are now using alotments instead of buckets for the simplicity and advantages to be gained but instead you use off the wall stuff to say none of this matters. It may not matter for your fn Rarp privilege but it matters to most everyone else. Im done



I'm sorry to ask a dumb question, but this thread is hard to follow. It reads like Wyndham doesn't care where deposited points came from, they just all get put into a bucket. 

So if I'm allotted X number of points in 2020, I can push them into my 2021 bucket.

When 2021 comes around, I'd have two years worth of points. If I don't use the two years worth of points. I can then push one years worth of points forward to 2022? I don't travel to the places where I own, so ARP doesn't effect me.

My trip to Disney was canceled in March.   All of my 2020 points are unused. I'm able to push everything into one future year, or divide them between the next two years. I'm hesitant to push them all into 2021, because Im not sure if I'd get the chance to use them all on one trip. (I really wouldn't mind two weeks floating around bonnet creek though).

If I have points left over in 2021, I'd love the freedom to push the points into one of the next use years.

Thank you! You folks are a wealth of knowledge.

- Scott


----------



## raygo123 (Jul 13, 2020)

MisterMoregore said:


> I'm sorry to ask a dumb question, but this thread is hard to follow. It reads like Wyndham doesn't care where deposited points came from, they just all get put into a bucket.
> 
> So if I'm allotted X number of points in 2020, I can push them into my 2021 bucket.
> 
> ...


All your points do not have to be deposited into one future year. You can put half into both future years. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Jul 13, 2020)

MisterMoregore said:


> When 2021 comes around, I'd have two years worth of points. If I don't use the two years worth of points. I can then push one years worth of points forward to 2022? I don't travel to the places where I own, so ARP doesn't effect me.
> 
> All of my 2020 points are unused. I'm able to push everything into one future year, or divide them between the next two years.


You have everything correct. You can deposit up to your total points owned in a current use year & you can split the deposit into the next two use years.
In your example in 2021 you’ll be able to deposIt up to the total 2021 points you own into 2022 or 2023 not 2020 deposited points & all 2021 points.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 13, 2020)

Braindead said:


> You have everything correct. You can deposit up to your total points owned in a current use year & you can split the deposit into the next two use years.
> In your example in 2021 you’ll be able to deposIt up to the total 2021 points you own into 2022 or 2023 not 2020 deposited points & all 2021 points.


Normally this would cost 2 fees.  One for each deposit forward year.  This year the fee is waived but expect to pay the deposit forward fee twice if you are splitting the points into 2 future years.


----------



## MisterMoregore (Jul 14, 2020)

Braindead said:


> You have everything correct. You can deposit up to your total points owned in a current use year & you can split the deposit into the next two use years.
> In your example in 2021 you’ll be able to deposIt up to the total 2021 points you own into 2022 or 2023 not 2020 deposited points & all 2021 points.



Thank you folks - I love being able to come here & learn the tricks of the trade. 

I'll be moving my 2020 points into 2021. I doubt I'd be able to blow through all of them in one year, but its awesome to know that if I have some leftover they can be pushed forward again.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 14, 2020)

MisterMoregore said:


> Thank you folks - I love being able to come here & learn the tricks of the trade.
> 
> I'll be moving my 2020 points into 2021. I doubt I'd be able to blow through all of them in one year, but its awesome to know that if I have some leftover they can be pushed forward again.



Just remember that in normal circumstances, you have a fee and a deadline to do that.  They waived both this year due to COVID.


----------



## raygo123 (Jul 14, 2020)

MisterMoregore said:


> Thank you folks - I love being able to come here & learn the tricks of the trade.
> 
> I'll be moving my 2020 points into 2021. I doubt I'd be able to blow through all of them in one year, but its awesome to know that if I have some leftover they can be pushed forward again.


If you feel your not going to use all your points next year you may want to plan ahead and move some to 2022. If you use ARP and have points left over, you may not be able to move any left over points next year to the following year. As only use year points can be moved.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------

